# Betta Stealing Food?



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey all, I just noticed last night that Jack, my betta in the 10g with the cories, has decided that he is interested in their food after all. He would initially leave them alone when I fed them, but now he's been chasing them away from their sinking pellet and eating it himself. I tried feeding him a little more to see if he would leave them alone once he was "full", but no luck.

Any suggestions on what I should do?

I've heard that cories tend to be somewhat nocturnal. Would it potentially work if I gave them their food at night right before I go do bed? Would Jack be more in a sleep mode at that point and let them be?

The only other things I can think of as last resort type things would be to switch Jack with my other betta in the 5g and hope that Mo doesn't take an interest in the cory food (or decide to be aggressive for no reason). If it got right down to it I suppose I could divide the 10g with Jack in one section and the other fishies on the other half.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You may have to net him and put him in a temporary container when you feed the cories. Then, when they're done eating then put him back.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

thats a good idea DQ


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought of that... but I'm afraid of harming him by netting him on such a frequent basis. Doesn't it run the risk of stressing him too badly or tearing his fins?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Could you put him in a breeding net when you feed the cories?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, I would get a breeding net to keep him in. He'll eventually get used to it. One of my bettas that I've had for almost 2 years will actually swim into the net for me so I don't have to go chasing him.lol


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL thats pretty funny!!!


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Seeing as I've never had much to do with breeding bettas, I've no idea what a breeding net looks like or where I can get one. Any input?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Here's a dip n pour to hold a fish temporarily http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3523859&ab=hp_lv_fish and here's a breeding container http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751023&ab=hp_lv_fish I would go with the dip n pour, but it's up to you.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I have four cories and Tango will gorge himself until he's sick on their pellets. I have Lee's two way breeder that floats in the tank. It's the 2nd one in Bettaxfishxcrazy's links. 

It's pretty big when you take the divider out in the middle, maybe 5 inches long and 3 or 4 inches deep. You can take the grate out of the bottom even. I really recommend it. It just floats in the tank and the water flows in and out the sides so all you really have to do is put it in the tank, tip it on the side, lead your guy in with your finger (if he's anything like mine he'll follow thinking he'll be fed) and then tip it back up until the water drains from the two 'floats' in the sides. Then you just leave him drifting in it like he's on a little cruise. 

I feed my guy in there so that he's more agreeable to the whole trick. I do this every day and he's fine with it. And the cories can eat without being molested and Tango doesn't make himself ill trying to swallow a pellet bigger then his head!

Here's pic so you can see how roomy it is once you remove the middle divider and the grate! I had to feed him anyway. 










And here he is making a grump face at me... you can see the slats on the side where the water flows and the floats that hold it up. Please excuse the gross diatoms that won't leave my tank...


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the great pictures. I'll definitely give this a try.


----------

